# What's your top 5 boys names?



## iluvcocopops

Please share your top 5 most favorite boys names &#128522;&#128153; xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

James
Alexander 
William 
George 
Jack


----------



## Eleanor ace

Ted
Rupert
Albert
Louis
Wilfred


----------



## LoraLoo

Joseph
Edward
James
Oliver
William


----------



## JumpingIn

Zachary
Conrad 
Joshua
Marlowe 
Rowan


----------



## Hope83

Liam
Henry 
Luke
Levi
Charlie


----------



## ikaria

Hm, this is kind of hard for me as English isn't my first language, so I'm not in touch with English boy names at a daily basis.

For now, I would say:

Noah
Alexander
Henry

I'll update when I think of something else!


----------



## MUMOF5

Joseph
Maxwell
Albie
Lincoln
Franklin


----------



## Tishybabe

Bennett
Hudson
Lewis
Levi
Miles


----------



## Vankiwi

Connor
Jasper
Alexander
Samuel
Benjamin


----------



## staralfur

Oliver 
Ezra
Oscar 
Theodore 
Silas


----------



## Boo44

Jack
Freddie
Arthur
Henry
Ted


----------



## jessmke

Asher
Kieran
Sawyer
Jasper
Foster


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thomas
Henry
James
Edward
Alexander


----------



## MontyMad

Just top 5? Aww :(

1. Arthur
2. Richard
3. Douglas
4. Theodore
5. Stephin (basically Stephen)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Alexander
Rowan
Laurence
Harrison
Max


----------



## fairytales87

Joshua
Mason
Jordan
Tristan
Harvey


----------



## JumpingIn

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Rowan

:cloud9:


----------



## jessicasmum

Leo
George
Oscar
Joseph
Jake

Leo George is what we will be naming our son :D


----------



## Jessicahide

Frazer
Alexander
William
Andrew ( these are all my boys xxx) 
And George

xxx


----------



## deltadawn1987

Michael James Dean John Jacob


----------



## LynAnne

Connor
Fergus
Jared
Finlay
Lauchlan


----------



## threebirds

Oscar
Finn
Dylan
Lewis
Brendan
Patrick


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah 
Asa
Casper
Reuben
Joseph


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Arthur
Arlo
Stanley
Albie
Rupert


----------



## Tryingagain3

Jack
Harry
Dexter
Henry
Riley


----------



## inkybunny

Theodore
Edmund
Miles
Jolyon
Noah


----------



## superbecks

Arthur
Henry
George 
Noah
Seth


----------



## Xpecta

Tobias*
Christopher*
Julian
Miles 
Killian

*My sons names.


----------



## babydoodle

Carson
Alexander
Christopher
Vincent
Jameson


----------



## wannabemomy37

Xavier 
Theodore/Theo
Ford
Prescott 
Wesley


----------



## bekk

Noah
Louis
Harrison
Reuben
Lyle


----------



## Babybump87

I can only think of three, so for now they are

James
Thomas
Joseph


----------



## citrusfruit

Jackson
Edward
Myles
Max
Joseph


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Alexander
Matthew
Shawn
Zachery
Nicholas


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Logan
Desmond
Wyatt
Noah
James


----------



## LynAnne

Connor
Fergus
Caleb
Finlay
Lauchlan


----------



## JessicaAnne

My 4 year old is Noah, I still love his name :) 

We had a list of 5 of each for this bubs,
Isaac
Freddie
Caleb
Xavier 
Oscar 

We decided on Isaac for a boy (other half doesn't know the gender) so that will be his name :)


----------



## george83

Curtis
Bradley
Joseph
Zachary


----------



## ClairAye

Jason
Elliot
Caleb
Isaac
Matthew


----------



## clynn393

Kanoa - Hawaiian, means the free one
Hunter - English, means a hunter/huntsman
Donovan - Gaelic, means dark warrior
Quinn - Irish, means wise
Avery - English from French, means elf counsel


----------



## PitaKat

James
Fox
Dominic
Adam
Oliver


----------



## BlueChameleon

Oscar
Frankie
Archie
Max
Noah


----------



## pandabub

Lennox (my son's name)
Austin
Lincoln
Cassius
Spencer


----------



## ChibiLena

Emil
Magnus
Nicolas/Nikolas
Alexander
Peter


----------



## StillPraying

Marshal
Ethan
Ian
Jackson
Jacob


----------



## Babybump2017

Caleb
Frankie
Tylen
Ralphy
Jaden


----------



## laura109

Liam
Rhys
Charlie
Ollie
Jax


----------



## Dream.dream

Graham 
Garrett
John 
Tobias
Abel


----------



## JessyG

Rufus
Rupert
Arthur (Art)
Remy
Toby


----------



## AnneD

Robin
Robert
Gilbert
Gwilym
Geraint

I'm sad, I know.


----------



## Disneyfan88

James
Alexander
Ryan
Brandon
Michael


----------



## nerdyandnice

Theodore (Teddy)
Dylan
Elton
Mason
Carter


----------



## MUMOF5

Maxwell
Lincoln
Joe
Flynn
Jack


----------

